# speeding question



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If the police points a laser gun at you from above the bridge and you speed a little bit, but you are not stopped...can they still post a ticket to you?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Vlastan,

Expect to receive it Saturday morning. Sixty quid fine and three points. 

What a bummer stroke of bad luck.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh gawd vlastan....you naughty boy [smiley=whip.gif] you did'nt did you?

or is this a "what if" question?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Depends on what "speed a little bit" means!

You may receive nothing, or you'll get a letter asking for the drivers details. You'll then get the points/fine... or be asked along to a nice meeting with the local courts!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The speed limit was set at 50mph and was doing 60mph. This was on the M4 yesterday. The limit was reduced for only 2 miles as the M4 was busy. I can still remember the plod looking at me as I was passing under the bridge!! I guess he was jealous of my TT!! ;D

But can they actually send you a speeding ticket at home if they don't have a photo of you? It only looked like a laser gun to me...but they don't take photos do they? So if they don't have the evidence on the court how do they prove that I was speeding?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Vlastan :- what makes you think it was a speed gun? It may have been police traffic patrol monitoring the flow of traffic!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Belive it or not... NOT all police are bad!! ;D !!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi...you may be true and I am worried for nothing...but time will show!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Don't worry mattey I will look after ya ;D !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Something else to remember is a phenomenon called cosine error. Apparently it is an affect in favour of the driver, whereby when a laser device is used from a bridge the speed is underestimated by a factor, depending on the height of the bridge. So, if you were doing exactly 60 under a bridge in a 50 limit, you might just get away with it :-/...

Just out of interest, where was this, & in what direction?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Exactly how they got me, laser zapped me at 103 in a 70. [smiley=stop.gif]2 weeks later the summons. 4 weeks later Phew..... just 6 points and Â£235 fine. 
The secret...own up be nice creep [smiley=wings.gif]and say sorry, get a begging letter from your boss (actually you write it and you forge the sig!) [smiley=devil.gif] Then tell them you are skint and offer Â£10 per week, !) all accepted and no interest either ! [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

John


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This happened on the M4 eastbound exit 6. There was an accident I think further down on the M4 and they wanted to slow down the traffic.

There were other cars speeding...so perhaps they won't get me for this but someone else. ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

It works like this:

Within 14 days of the recorded offence the police have to notify you of intent to prosecute. This may be done at the time ( i.e. you are pulled over and informed that you will be reported for exceeding speed limit ) - Or you get a letter through the post called a NIP ( Notice of Intent To Prosecute ).

IMHO an indicated 60 ( speedos are inaccurate remember ) in a temporary 50 is unlikely to see you nicked, but you never know. My mate got pulled twice in 6 weeks, once for doing 35 in a 30, the other 36 in a 30. Both were 9-10pm at night on well lit quiet roads. Impressed he wasn't.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lets hope you are right then!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

Stop acting like a woman Vlastan and drive sensibly in future then you wont panic.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Usually there are two officers, one manning the laser, the second manning a clip board. As long as one corroborates the other, you're nicked sunshine.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OH shit...there were two of them...a man and a woman!! Does the woman count? ;D But I didn't see the woman holding anything!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

LOL *giggle* ... she was probably the policeman's blow up doll all dressed up iniform hehehehehehe lol ;D


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

Sorry to slightly high jack, but M4 East bound eh?

What's them 3 cameras on a bridge pointing down on to each lane of the M4 east around Slough?
There's a big white van with them un all.

I;m watching the mail as well at mo 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I haven't noticed a van. But the 3 cameras that you refer to are more likely to be traffic master cameras.

Vagman...my mail today didn't include the letter you mentioned. But again they have to send it within 2 weeks anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

;D I don't like to admit but I was flashed three times by Cameras going the Edhinburgh last month.. I have not recieved a letter yet.... But I may have a T.T. too sell... 
I have been done in the past in a BMW. 42 in a 30 using a gun... However everyone I know that has been done in a 30 is always recorded as 42... My mates a plod and he would not admit this was suspect ??? But he did smile alot..... [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bastards!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Aye I too questioned who his father was... ;D Mind you .... Goes to show that if you flashed , don't mean theres an film in the Camera.... Those guns are defo suspect... I will get him pissed and let him spill the beans...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was flashed once too but never got the bill!! ;D

But the cameras will become digital now and with ISDN dial up access will transmit each photo they take...so in the nearest future there is no escape!!


----------

